# Plus ca change...



## jamiewednesday (Apr 2, 2012)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2012/03/hammerforum-com


----------



## wellfedCanuck (Apr 2, 2012)

haha... that's awesome! ;D


----------



## xROELOFx (Apr 2, 2012)

haha, what a great post!


----------

